# Honey kidded pictures included



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Honey was suppose to be bred to my Nubian buck but she jumped through the water fountain and got in with my Boer buck and he bred her. But she had 2 nice bucklings that were both 9 pounds which is a lot for a FF Nubian doe. The one boy has different shades of yellow and the other is brown and black colored headed. I was wrong the last one is yellow and black very unique and cool. He's like a calico cat. lol I'll take new photos tomorrow of them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: So cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! They're both adorable, and well worth the wait!  :stars:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! so cute! :stars:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So cute


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Adorable! So cute, congrats on the handsome little boys :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So adorable!!!  Congrats X :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats you are getting really close to it all being over LOL.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Ohhhh, I just love those ears!!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I just love the boe rnubian crosses. Those are beautiful babies!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Now I just have 1 more doe to kid and I'm done with kidding season. Tansy is due in February sometime don't have any idea what part of the month. Then mid March begins calving season. We have 40 cows due to calve


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What handsome little guys! Congratulations!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on your new boys :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to come play with all the babies LOL You will need to "try" to get some group shots of all the kids. I know that is way easier said then done. My bottle babies will not go near any of the other goats so I can never get them in group shots.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

You can come visit if you'd like Roger. They almost all fight for attention, we have 13 babies right now. That might not be too terribly hard Roger all the kids love to hang out in the one pen. The only problem is the bottle babies climb up my legs when I'm out there. The new ones look so tiny compared to the ones born earlier this month. I wish my scale went over 20 pounds i'd love to know what some of them weigh now. I might have to take my bathroom scale outdoors. I just took a few of the kids and does today. They are all snuggled up together.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Way too cute!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the tub o' babies They all sure have grown. I bought a fish scale that goes up to 50 pounds.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I need to buy something larger to weigh them longer. I just don't wanna spend a lot of money.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know I have been thinking about that also. We have pig scales at my dads but I really don't want to load them up and take them over there just to weigh them and i don't want to haul the scales around either.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Such cute Pictures of them all in the tub LOVE IT! The one little buckling of Honey's does look like a calico too cute Congrats on the new arrivals :lovey:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We have an aluminum platform but the wiring harness for the digital readout got damaged by some calves so we need a new harness. But that's a bit bulky for weighing little ones.

Thanks! They all love sleeping in those even some of my does sleep in them. He might be staying as a wether for my daughter to show.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Tub O' Kids LOVE it


----------

